
Link by Link - Creator of Web Cartoon xkcd Writing a Paper Book - twampss
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/20/business/media/20link.html?_r=1&ref=business
======
jerf
This article never comes out and says it directly, but it sort of has this
tone like this is some sort of unusual thing. Hardly. You'd be hard pressed to
find a successful web comic running for several years that hasn't put out some
sort of book, or some sort of tangible, purchasable artifact. It's a great way
to support your favorite comic while getting something nice back, if donations
are too hard (or in some cases, not accepted).

(No disrespect to xkcd, and kudos on getting the NY Times placement.)

~~~
jbenz
Other websites that became books:

I Can Has Cheezburger?, Garfield Minus Garfield, Hot Chicks With Douchebags,
Suck.com, Indexed, Sleeveface, Passive Aggressive Notes, REAL Ultimate Power

[http://www.avclub.com/articles/why-buy-the-cow-27-popular-
we...](http://www.avclub.com/articles/why-buy-the-cow-27-popular-websites-
that-became-bo,2535/)

~~~
k0n2ad
don't forget PBF: [http://www.amazon.com/Perry-Bible-Fellowship-
Almanack/dp/159...](http://www.amazon.com/Perry-Bible-Fellowship-
Almanack/dp/1593079885/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240243961&sr=8-1)

------
k0n2ad
They should make the "title text" obscured by a flap of paper that
automatically lifts when your finger hovers over it.

~~~
kn0thing
We had some interesting discussions about how to best do it - jedberg@reddit
had one of the cooler ones that involved building your own decoder to pass
over the obscured text. In the end, Randy suggested a discrete Copyright-esque
position and font that was a simple, elegant solution.

~~~
zacharydanger
The Dr. McNinja books just put the image title text at the bottom of the
pages.

------
sketerpot
Does the NYT really think that xkcd is "wildly popular among techies the world
over for its witty use of programming code in its gags"? I literally winced at
that. Are newspapers legally obligated to get it subtly wrong when talking
about subjects that I, personally, know about?

------
kn0thing
Paper books, ftw!

~~~
danielha
troll

~~~
ivankirigin
shopped

